# Climber/Foreman Needed



## Ryan Cafferky (Jun 12, 2005)

My name is Ryan. I am the foreman for Northwest Tree Specialists. We are looking for a head climber/foreman for our crew in Tacoma, Washington. Someone who has lead crews in the past who can step up and take charge is the kind of individual we are looking for. Please fax your resume to (503) 645-9399 or send me an email at [email protected].

We offer a signing bonus, 401K, great pay, new equipment, and a fun supportive work environment.


----------



## ljhwolf (Jun 28, 2005)

I have been climbing trees since 1982. I have ran crews of 2 to 12 men. I can oversee any job from start to finish, with quality and safety foremost. I am living in Sonoma, CA, and can hardly afford to stay here. If you are interested, please e-mail me at [email protected], or [email protected].
Thank You, Larry Wolfenden WC/ISA Arborist cert. #620


----------



## Ryan Cafferky (Jul 11, 2005)

*We are Still looking for climbers*

Please send resumes to the above fax # or give me a call at 971-563-0522

Thanks.

Ryan


----------

